# Home ab cruncher



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I recently got given one of those home ab cruncher thingys tht assist u in doing crunches.

just wondered if anyone uses these and how they find them? are they more beneficial than just mat crunches?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Pretty pointless imo. Just do them without mate. Probably more effective not using it anyway


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tried it for the 1st time other day. Kinda liked it actually, did seem to put a bit more focus on my abs and couldnt do as many reps as doing em without.

ill see how i get on swapping between using it and not


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Use it for partial crunchs for you uppermost abs, do leg raises for the lower abs (and side to sides). Flip it over and do deep press-ups using it as a cage.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

cool thanks fot the info! ill give it a whirl


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

A good diet will give you better results.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

diet is pretty solid.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Dh2909 said:


> diet is pretty solid.


Please post it, it may or may not be and the best thing about ukm is you will get good advice.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Diet or no abs


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

currently on a cut

Breakfast: 40g oats with 125ml semi skimmed

Lunch 1 and Lunch 2 are the same as i take it to work in a tub: 2 oven baked chicken breast with lettuce and spinach (split over 2 meals)

Dinner: usually 3 egg omellate with 1 yolk and a bit of cheese

Supper: either 150g of cottage cheese or 35g of nuts (pistachios)

Trying to maintain low carb. Workout in morning one week in afternoon next due to current shifts

mon: Chest shoulders tri's

wed: legs

thur/fri: back n bi's


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

admitedly I sometimes have a cooked meal for dinner but its always meat and vegetables


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Dh2909 said:


> currently on a cut
> 
> Breakfast: 40g oats with 125ml semi skimmed
> 
> ...


On a cut?

That is way not enough food to nearly survive.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I aint a big guy! currently weighting in at 160


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dh2909 said:


> I aint a big guy! currently weighting in at 160


yes the diet might be why your not a big guy


----------

